
Rethinking the Linux Distribution - bootload
http://www.onlamp.com/lpt/a/7004
======
ralph
_Yet, system administration is still tied to the shell and the old toolset,
despite the astounding advantages of moving to a modern high-level language._

This is where I stopped reading. Python's great, but the shell and the old
toolset is still more useful for many sys. admin. tasks because the tasks are
one off things and each command is typically more higher-level still than
Python, e.g. join(1) and comm(1).

